# Competition website hosting: cubecomp.de (formerly cube.hackvalue.de) open sourced



## fw (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey folks,

*What is cubecomp.de?*

if you have ever attended a competition in Germany, you have most likely used this software before. It was originally written for Aachen Open 2009 and as far as I know, every single German WCA competition since early 2009 (and a few Austrian and Dutch ones as well) has been hosted using cubecomp.de (formerly cube.hackvalue.de). The feedback so far has been very good and it's really helpful for organizers and delegates. Setting up a new competition can be done within a few minutes.

I just open sourced the application at https://github.com/fw42/cubecomp. It's written in Ruby using the Ruby on Rails web application framework.

*How is this useful to me?*

If you plan to organize a competition yourself, I would encourage you to check it out. A few features that you might find useful: Fully customizable website, registration form, competitor management, confirmation emails, generation of printable nametags, financial overviews, ... Talk to Sébastien Auroux (one of the German WCA delegates) if you want some first-hand opinions. Send an email to [email protected] if you would like me to create an account for you.

*How can I help?*

Since it's open source, you can just check out the code. If you find bugs or have suggestions how to improve things or which features to add, feel free to create a GitHub issue or a GitHub pull request. I would appreciate any form of constructive criticism.

Feel free to also "star" the repository if you think this is a useful project


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 20, 2015)

Seems interesting. I'll have to try it out.


----------

